# Cable Edged Vest Knitting Pattern for Teen to Adult



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

We just can't make too many vests. These are practical, versatile, fun and very easy knitting.

Using the super bulky yarn, size 15 needles and the cables make this another fun pattern to work. It is a very warm vest; the button is decorative, not functional. Because there's no difficult neck shaping or collar attachments, this vest works up fast.

Pattern is written for: 
X Small, Small, Medium, Large, 
Chest : 32 (34, 36/38 40/42) 
Finished Chest: 34 (36 40 44)
Finished Length: 19 (19 ½, 20 20½)"

Pattern $4.50

http://www.etsy.com/listing/157446598/cable-edged-vest-knitting-pattern-for

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-edged-vest-for-teen-to-adult


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That's one of my favorites of all your designs!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful vest, great for cold days!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very nice - love your chunky designs :thumbup:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I love it! I'll put it on my "to do" list. Just need to find the right yarn first. Thanks!


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

I love your designs and enjoy ouuuing and ahhhing over your pictures! 

Thank you for sharing with us. You certainly have a gift.

Dianne in snowy NY


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love your choice of yarn, as usual! This looks like a great go-to vest. It would get much use, especially since the temps here seem to be stuck in freeze-mode!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! You're the greatest at keeping us designers encouraged.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh, I LIKE that!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful vest


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful vest, looks fabulous on too


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not a vest person generally but this one may convert me! Love it!


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Love the cabled edge and your yarn choice. Can't wait to make one!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that rustic lookxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a fabulous design. The cable edging really adds to the vest.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Jean, I love the look of this vest...the cable really makes it!
Nice work as always!
:thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone, you are all so wonderfully encouraging.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely vest pattern. I like knitting cables and this is nice and simple. 

Purchased and started the pattern this AM. It does work up fast.


----------

